# Carne Asada & Focaccia!



## roadfix (Sep 7, 2010)

I grilled some skirt steak on the Weber and baked some focaccia in the wfo.  Yes, I know, strange combination of food.....but with plenty of beer and wine going around, it didn't matter on this Labor Day....lol...


----------



## simonaskitchen (Nov 2, 2010)

Mmmhh, Focaccia looks great!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2010)

Foccacia is looking wonderful. we make it a lot good job
kades


----------

